# How long will pulled pork last in a ziplock



## dougmays (Feb 11, 2011)

I dont have a vacuum sealer yet...and i'm going on a camping trip next weekend so i wanted to smoke a butt this weekend in preparation.  Can i put the pulled pork in a ziplock bag or tupperware and it'll be ok for a week?   Should i freeze in stead of refridgerate?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

If its only a week I'm sure it would be fine as I eat stuff all the time in the fridge that is over a week old. But if it were me I would freeze it then thaw before eating. I think it would be a little more fresh tasting. But thats just me.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> If its only a week I'm sure it would be fine as I eat stuff all the time in the fridge that is over a week old. But if it were me I would freeze it then thaw before eating. I think it would be a little more fresh tasting. But thats just me.




 Agreed... I think you should freeze it


----------



## ol' smokey (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with the majority, freeze it. I put mine in portion sizes for two people since it's just my wife and me.

Have fun

Joe


----------



## meateater (Feb 11, 2011)

Ziplocks will work fine, I agree also with freezing it.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep - a zip lock will work. Try to get as much air out as you can before throwing it in the freezer.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm with most here and say yes you'll be fine but I would freeze it first. Then let it thaw as you travel


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with the above, just make sure you use freezer bags.


----------



## theracenut (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sure its frozen by now but I agree with freezing it. I'd bag it again and pack it in the cooler to keep other stuff cold as it defrosts.


----------



## link523 (Feb 13, 2011)

freeze it!!    try it in one of  those cast iron hobo pie cookers.       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  some white bread,pulled pork,and cheese.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks everyone...freezing it will be!


----------

